# HI



## Riakennedy (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi I'm Ria from south east England me and my husband are looking for a little mouse to add to our family


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!

If you only want one then go for a buck, does need company.


----------



## Riakennedy (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys 

Oh brilliant thank you zamwyn that's good to know


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! So glad you could join!


----------

